# New to Predator Hunting



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

ive never hunted predators before and i think it would be a blast. i have a .22 mag and a Lohman deluxe long range predator call. what else do i need??? thanks


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

A real rifle... :wink:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

with a 22 mag, you will need to get them close. I would think under 75 yards for a coyote, maybe a little farther for a fox. I would suggest a mouse squeaker for close up.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

well i could use my 30-06 but i think thats too much


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

waterfowl kid said:


> well i could use my 30-06 but i think thats too much


Better to have to much power than not have enough


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

buy the lightest load you can. they used to make some small, light bullets for a 30-06, the problem is they had a very short bearing surface(side of bullet), and they would tumble. Not very accurate. I would stick with the 150-180 range loads, and limit shots to around 200 yards. I would use the 30-06 for coyotes, and maybe try the mag for fox.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

if i used my 180 grain deer loads wouldnt it blow the coyote to pieces??? i mean the bullet mushrooms to three times its normal size, what do i do about that?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

waterfowl kid said:


> ...the bullet mushrooms to three times its normal size, what do i do about that?


Patent that load!! That's what you do if you are getting 3X expansion!! LOL Just kidding. Anyway, if you are interested in salvaging fur, the '06 probably isn't your best bet at all. NEF makes a damn good rifle for the price you pay, and a decent scope can be had for under 150 bucks these days. But hey, if you are good enough to get them dogs to come into under 75 yards regularly, stick with the 22 mag.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

alright thanks for the info so far. if i stick with the 22 mag for this year whats a good bullet for it. will 50 grain hollow point work?


----------

